# PM-727V info



## captlindz (Dec 26, 2017)

Another newbie here. I'll try to keep this as short as possible. After a ton of research I have finally decided to purchase the PM-727v. I have a small shop with a low ceiling and this is about as big a mill that I can fit. My question for you that own one of these is how tall is this machine from the bottom of the base to the top of the head with the head at full x axis travel? I am fabricating a table now and would like to have it be as tall as possible. I have only 86" floor to ceiling. The spec sheet for the mill says that it is 72" tall on the stand and also states the stand is 27.625" tall. But spec for the stand says that the stand is 30" tall.....hmm. Anyway, any help is appreciated. I'll be calling PM to order as soon as the holiday bonus comes, but want to get started on the bench.

Thanks in advance....

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------

